# Brazilian Blue - Pterinopelma Sazimai



## MadMauC

Anyone got care sheet - info of this T? Couldn't find anything specific to its care  - how big does it get? It is docile / aggressive? Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawno821

They are a burrowing species.They live where they get so much rainfall they have to plug up their burrow so it doesn't flood.I believe they get around 5". Don't know the adult temperment,but my little one seems skittish.Here is a passage I found about them,there's not much info on these,so I hope it helps:
 Male and juvenile individuals of Pterinopelma sazimai are cryptically coloured in browns and greys, but the female sports a coat of iridescent blue hair that is truly spectacular.
Specimens were collected from a montane subtropical savanna eco-region of eastern Brazil known as the "campo rupestre". Perched atop rocky outcrops above 900 metres, the plants endemic to these tabletop mountains have been studied by botanists, who conclude that the higher rainfall and very different surrounding soil types make them ecological islands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Helpful 2


----------



## HungryGhost

I was told they can borrow, live terrestrially, and on occasion behave semi-arboreally webbing up low foliage. I have a tiny sling that is pretty skittish but feeds will on hydei fruit flies. Mine looks to be in pre-molt and this will be the first molt for mine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MadMauC

Thanks All, I got 2 slings today - I reckon since they are from higher altitudes - they are to be kept cooler ? Probably same conditions as highland P Subfusca? Got 2 slings of that today as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poec54

MadMauC said:


> Thanks All, I got 2 slings today - I reckon since they are from higher altitudes - they are to be kept cooler ? Probably same conditions as highland P Subfusca? Got 2 slings of that today as well.


Yes, anything from higher elevations should be kept cooler (not cold).  70-80 daytime highs are ideal, a little cooler at night.  When you keep high elevation species too warm they gradually go downhill, don't feed well, and often die during the stress of premolt/molt/postmolt.

BTW, great choice with both of those species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dredrickt

From the information I've gathered, as slings, they will burrow some of the time, and exhibit terrestrial behaviors some of the time.  Paul Becker says he keeps his at a very high humidity, to the point of condensation on the cup.

I want to pick up a few of these species, but I'm going to wait until I hear more feedback from the community on how they are kept.


----------



## MadMauC

I live in HK - between May and Oct temperatures can reach to the high 80s-90. I intend to house these slings (p. fusca & pt. sazimai) in a large plastic tub filled with cooled water (using water cooler use for cooling marine reef aquariums) - this will keep them cool and keep humidity levels high. 
For the substrate, as they are still tiny (leg span 1cm - 1.5cm) I mix 1 part clay to 1 part peat moss, as the Sazis get bigger - I will try a 2 parts clay, 1 part sand&peat moss mix. 
Any comments on this setup will be greatly appreciated.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Storm76

These are from an area in northern Brazil, more specifically near the Chapada Diamantina National Park, Bahia. It's an area classified as "subtropical savannah". Ambient humidity is around 70-80% there with temps ranging from 24-28°C. Keep a part of the enclosures substrate moist, but not swampy. Max legspan is ~6" for a full grown one.

The genus name means roughly "having a feathered foot" and they were discovered by Dr. Ivan Sazima in 2011 atop the mesas in above mentioned region.

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MadMauC

Thanks Storm - this is very helpful.

I did something really dumb yesterday - 1 of the ventilation holes must have been a tad too big and 1 of the Sazi slings escape - looked high and low and dark places for it - really stupid of me- even badder news is I'm sure it'll end up a tasty morsel for my house gecko 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HungryGhost

My 1/4" sling molted last night, this is the first molt for me. The vile I keep her in has coco substrate, a small piece of cork bark, and a tiny fake leaf. She moved all of that substrate on top of the cork bark. Seems like she gained a decent amount of size this molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> These are from an area in northern Brazil,


I would consider it more like central-eastern Brazil. 

Homework anyone? http://www.ecoevo.com.br/publicacoes/pesquisadores/rogerio_bertani/1000 Zootaxa.pdf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beary Strange

HungryGhost said:


> My 1/4" sling molted last night, this is the first molt for me. The vile I keep her in has coco substrate, a small piece of cork bark, and a tiny fake leaf. She moved all of that substrate on top of the cork bark. Seems like she gained a decent amount of size this molt.


This looks like my T.gigas' and Poec vials; I read burrower and was expecting something more like the typical terrestrial sling situation of little jar of dirt with a burrow.


----------



## MadMauC

advan said:


> I would consider it more like central-eastern Brazil.
> 
> Homework anyone? http://www.ecoevo.com.br/publicacoes/pesquisadores/rogerio_bertani/1000 Zootaxa.pdf


This is great info - detailed and specific research paper!
Many thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Storm76

advan said:


> I would consider it more like central-eastern Brazil.
> 
> Homework anyone? http://www.ecoevo.com.br/publicacoes/pesquisadores/rogerio_bertani/1000 Zootaxa.pdf


Haven't read that particular paper. Thanks for correcting me, Chad!


----------



## shawno821

***New Info***  
I decided to test scavange feeding on my 1/2" Sazimai.Last Monday he ate a 1/4" cricket with the head ripped off.Tried again today,and he's eating it as I write.No more fruit flies for me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HungryGhost

shawno821 said:


> ***New Info***
> I decided to test scavange feeding on my 1/2" Sazimai.Last Monday he ate a 1/4" cricket with the head ripped off.Tried again today,and he's eating it as I write.No more fruit flies for me!


I did the same with mine yesterday! My smallest cricket was nearly the size of my T but she ate the whole thing.


----------



## MadMauC

shawno821 said:


> ***New Info***
> I decided to test scavange feeding on my 1/2" Sazimai.Last Monday he ate a 1/4" cricket with the head ripped off.Tried again today,and he's eating it as I write.No more fruit flies for me!


Hey Shawn, can you share how you are keeping your Sazis ( temp, humidity, substrate). Good to know they scavenge feed. Have to check on mine - my smallest cricket was same size as Sazi sling - so I cut off the cricket hoppers. It was moving around but cutting off its hoppers slowed it down so I hoping the Sazi won't be spooked and hunt it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XangerX

Mine is about 2 inches now. Getting her colors. Never seen her burrow. Keep her a little wetter than most but same temp as all my other T's and she eats like a champ and is growing well. Such a gorgeous species.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MadMauC

My first batch of 2 slings  - 1 escape - other sling remaining is now in its 5th instar is just under 1.5". Gotten another batch of 4 2nd 1cm instars for 1 month now that I'm little more confident about their care - my conditions/observations are:-
Substrate : peat/sand/clay in equal parts - 3 have build/dug burrows under the cork bark. Other 2 are perched on the cork bark.
Feeding headless/legless 0.5cm/1cm crickets every 5-7 days 
Misting on sides and tub cover twice weekly / or as and when tub dries up completely. Humidity 65-80%.
Have seen the bigger one snatched cricket offered from tweezers.
Premolt time (from time food is refused to molting) - about 7-10 days. Post molt feeding after 1 week. Time between molts ( TBC) 
Temp - day 75F to 80F, night 70F to 75F
Am keeping them pretty much same as my G Iheringhi except for GI I keep them slightly wetter. 
Can't wait to see the color of a female if I'm lucky to get 1 female out of the 5 slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shawno821

Mine is kept on a coir/spag. moss mix,kept damp pretty much at all times.It has a 2 tube burrow.
Humidity is about 80%
Temp:I keep it lower in the spider room to keep it cooler than my other T's,about 75F
I feed it a prekilled cricket,about a 1/4"+ with the head crushed,every 5 days.
It fed just a few days before its last molt.Fasting during premolt doesn't seem to be an issue with these guys,I've never had to remove a dead cricket.
@ XrangerX: How long did it take yours to get 2"? Did you start with a tiny sling,as well?


----------



## XangerX

Here is one of mine  Cant wait til she gets her adult colors

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## MadMauC

XangerX said:


> Here is one of mine  Cant wait til she gets her adult colors


She looks great! How long did she take to grow to her current size? My first one - got it at 3/4cm at 2nd instar, after 3 molts since I got it in July it's just under 1.5cm.


----------



## XangerX

i don't remember....she might be a year old now. i dint keep records like i used too. she is getting seriously gorgeous though.

---------- Post added 10-02-2014 at 01:41 AM ----------

and she is ALWAYS out so I couldn't ask for more out of a display T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akai

dang it!  i just added another T to my infinite wish list.  BLUE-tiful specimen btw.  :love:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joseppi189

I just picked one of these beautiful rare Ts up yesterday! He's about 1/2" but awesome eater, slightly skittish.


----------



## Cavedweller

Is there any info regarding this species' venom? Since they're Brazilian, it can't be _that_ bad, right? Right.


----------



## Poec54

Cavedweller said:


> Is there any info regarding this species' venom? Since they're Brazilian, it can't be _that_ bad, right? Right.


_
Best advice regarding venom:_  Use forceps/tweezers and keep your fingers from where they don't belong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HungryGhost

Here's an updated picture of mine. It's the same one pictured earlier in this thread burrowed in the vial. Glad to see some color!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cyuonut

I'm just conducting a test with my Pterinopelma sazimai. I've read conflicting opinions on the humidity of the bedding, and mine didn't seem to like to be in/on damp soil at all. So, I've rehoused my sazimai (leg span about 6-7 cm) in a terrarium with one side damp, one side dry. The sides are identical otherwise, meaning that temperature is the same everywhere (21-24 C, depending on the daytime). The hide spans through both areas, so the spider can travel to each side safely.

I have checked photos of Chapada Diamantina National Park and "campo rupestre bahia", and the ground looked dry. For example: https://adventuresofcamiandwolf.wor...brasil/chapada-diamantina-nature-lovers-must/

So far, my sazimai has showed _no_ interest in the damp side. When I rehoused her, she didn't want to be there at all, and now she's burrowing on the farthest side of the hide, in the dry bedding.

I will keep you posted on what will happen. I'm not saying all you have been wrong; the national park may have very different micro-climates, and my spider may just want to be on dry areas for some reason I don't know. I'm just interested in this case, and will let you know how this goes.

My sazimai is still hiding on the dry side, and I've never seen it walk on the wet side. Occasionally it wanders around the glass walls finding something to eat. The next experiment: I will let the other side get dry, too, and make the the other side wet. Let's see if the tarantula moves it's hide to the other side.

I also got the following info from Rolando Caballero in Facebook: https://goo.gl/photos/w4r9kZ64QMWapMeS8
"So this specie they've found under the rocks. Temperature will be 20*-25* according to what i read. Substrates will be moist, not wet. during winter you probably add to your enclo some sphagnum moss. Substrates 3"-4" deep."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom

Cyuonut said:


> My sazimai is still hiding on the dry side, and I've never seen it walk on the wet side. Occasionally it wanders around the glass walls finding something to eat. The next experiment: I will let the other side get dry, too, and make the the other side wet. Let's see if the tarantula moves it's hide to the other side.
> 
> I also got the following info from Rolando Caballero in Facebook: https://goo.gl/photos/w4r9kZ64QMWapMeS8
> "So this specie they've found under the rocks. Temperature will be 20*-25* according to what i read. Substrates will be moist, not wet. during winter you probably add to your enclo some sphagnum moss. Substrates 3"-4" deep."


Curious to know if you did this? Thinking of ordering some slings but want to know the best way to care for them.


----------



## del9800

I've had this unsexed P sazimai for a year. Very slow growing only about an 1in - 1.5in... Does anyone know if all "slings" are blue or do I have a female here?


----------



## ErkW

I'm having a hard time finding information about the lifespan of this species.  Anyone have any idea?

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## CEC

ErkW said:


> I'm having a hard time finding information about the lifespan of this species.  Anyone have any idea?
> 
> Thanks,
> Erik


Since they were discovered in 2011, it's hard to pinpoint a lifespan. Observing my 4's growth rate over the last 3 years, I'd assume 20+ years, rough estimate.



del9800 said:


> I've had this unsexed P sazimai for a year. Very slow growing only about an 1in - 1.5in... Does anyone know if all "slings" are blue or do I have a female here?


I know your question is old but no, males and females are blue. Even mature males are blue. They're not sexually dimorphic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Quitethekalamity

Going pick up a verified female from my local shop tomorrow I am stoked!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

I already posted this in "Who molted?" but since this is a species-specific thread I figured I would post a picture of her molt the other day. Crazy growth...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BobBarley

I know this is an old thread, but I figured I should ask here to contribute to the information that one might find here, instead of having to search multiple threads.

Does anyone know the temperature tolerance of this species?  My house consistently gets into the high 80's (87-89 degrees Fahrenheit) during the summer for around a couple hours.  Is this too hot for this species?  I realize that there are temperature listings earlier in the thread, but I want to hear from more recent accounts, of hopefully more people who have kept this species.  There are also no definite temps given on their temp tolerance, just temps of where they originate from.


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

BobBarley said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I figured I should ask here to contribute to the information that one might find here, instead of having to search multiple threads.
> 
> Does anyone know the temperature tolerance of this species?  My house consistently gets into the high 80's (87-89 degrees Fahrenheit) during the summer for around a couple hours.  Is this too hot for this species?  I realize that there are temperature listings earlier in the thread, but I want to hear from more recent accounts, of hopefully more people who have kept this species.  There are also no definite temps given on their temp tolerance, just temps of where they originate from.


I keep two of them in the mid seventies and it seems like they are comfortable. Always out on display, no signs of stress. Their type locality is located 1000 meters above sea level so I am assuming that they like it on the cool side. So to answer your question: yes, you might be keeping it on the hot side but as long as you don't go into high eighties/nineties you should be fine. Oh, and they seem to prefer a moist environment.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## BobBarley

ThisMeansWAR said:


> I keep two of them in the mid seventies and it seems like they are comfortable. Always out on display, no signs of stress. Their type locality is located 1000 meters above sea level so I am assuming that they like it on the cool side. So to answer your question: yes, you might be keeping it on the hot side but as long as you don't go into high eighties/nineties you should be fine. Oh, and they seem to prefer a moist environment.


Thank you, and fyi, I don't have any sazimai, I'm just asking the question so that I can figure out whether it's safe to have one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351

BobBarley said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I figured I should ask here to contribute to the information that one might find here, instead of having to search multiple threads.
> 
> Does anyone know the temperature tolerance of this species?  My house consistently gets into the high 80's (87-89 degrees Fahrenheit) during the summer for around a couple hours.  Is this too hot for this species?  I realize that there are temperature listings earlier in the thread, but I want to hear from more recent accounts, of hopefully more people who have kept this species.  There are also no definite temps given on their temp tolerance, just temps of where they originate from.


Mine was in the mid-upper 80s and didn't seem too happy about it. After moving her to a cooler room and replacing the AC in the normal T room, she is much better now. The temp stays in the upper 70s during the day near her. So you definitely should try to cool the room down like @ThisMeansWAR said.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spoodergirl

XangerX said:


> Here is one of mine  Cant wait til she gets her adult colors


Just got a P Saz today and she had molted on her way here!  The seller also threw in a juvie g porteri for free!  I am so stoked!



MadMauC said:


> Anyone got care sheet - info of this T? Couldn't find anything specific to its care  - how big does it get? It is docile / aggressive? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got this "unsexed" juvie for $65 which also included a free juvie g porteri.  When she arrived, she had molted!!  Now I have a proven female that is already starting to show her colors!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## efmp1987

I tested mine (3.5 inches female) on different substrates and set ups in a span of 1 week.

1. Dry substrate from top to bottom - it spent a great deal of time near the water dish.
2. Too moist substrate and the spider spent more time basking on the dry cork slab / roof.
3. Bottom half of substrate moist, top half dry is the perfect substrate it seems, for her anyway.
3. Mines shows a particular dislike for cork tube (or probably any hide she cant make changes herself).
4. Loves hides made of concrete. It excavated 2 baseball size chambers under the the concrete hide and consequently moved up around 3 cups of substrate.
5. Spends half of her time in the burrow, half on the surface.
6. Great appetite. Mine will take dubias from tongs.
7. Will wander endlessly/cling to roof of enclosure if newly re-housed, as most Ts do.

Disclaimer: Each spider is different.


----------



## JoP

Just curious if anyone can provide some info on the temperament of Sazimais? I haven't been able to find a ton of info on them, so I'd love insight from someone who's keeping them.


----------



## StampFan

JoP said:


> Just curious if anyone can provide some info on the temperament of Sazimais? I haven't been able to find a ton of info on them, so I'd love insight from someone who's keeping them.


Go check out Tom Moran on YouTube. Great vids on these guys.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CWilson1351

JoP said:


> Just curious if anyone can provide some info on the temperament of Sazimais? I haven't been able to find a ton of info on them, so I'd love insight from someone who's keeping them.


My female is pretty well behaved. She is skittish, but never defensive. Though I don't try handling her or anything. 
Definitely has a great response to prey insects being offered.


----------



## Ztesch

As slings mine stays burrowed under his cork bark nearly all the time.  From time to time I will lift the cork bark and he is pretty chill but they definitely have pretty good speed.  Mine is around 1- 1.5 and is finally starting to show a little blue after his last molt.













Pterinopelma sazamai



__ Ztesch
__ Jan 9, 2018
__
brazilian blue tarantula
pterinopelma
pterinopelma sazimai
sazimai




						She molted last night.  That blue though! Finally starting to show a little bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22

JoP said:


> Just curious if anyone can provide some info on the temperament of Sazimais? I haven't been able to find a ton of info on them, so I'd love insight from someone who's keeping them.


I find my pair to be fairly skittish, but never defensive. Just easily startled, and fast for terrestrials.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## JoP

Awesome, thanks for all the replies! That gives me a great idea of what they're like, and lines up with what I was expecting based on their locale of origin and husbandry info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spoodergirl

MadMauC said:


> Anyone got care sheet - info of this T? Couldn't find anything specific to its care  - how big does it get? It is docile / aggressive? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





MadMauC said:


> Anyone got care sheet - info of this T? Couldn't find anything specific to its care  - how big does it get? It is docile / aggressive? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My adult female.  She is skittish & loves her hide.


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

nicodimus22 said:


> I find my pair to be fairly skittish, but never defensive. Just easily startled, and fast for terrestrials.


Your sazi's are gorgeous! I have a pair as well, they were sold to me as a pair before I realized that sac mates won't be able to breed. Bummer.

OP: In my experience they act very much like my _Brachypelma sp.'s_ and share the ecology of their habitat (except a little bit cooler - their home is high in the mountains). Mine are medium skittish and ballsy if threatened, I have seen my 3,5 in juvies both throw threat postures if they feel threatened fex when I tickle their burrows at a time when they're not hungry (usually meaning premolt).

I'm loving the species, it was the first one where I geeked out and got the scientific paper, going deep. A friend of mine owns a farm in Minas Gerais, the area in Brazil which is the type location for the species (Bonus: Same hood as the _Dolichothele diamantinensis_!) - and I have free access to the property. A field trip is a distant wish  The two species share habitat, in the mountains of the "Chapada Diamantina" national park at a place called "Campos Ruestros".

Fun fact: The male of this species was wrongly identified for five years, from 2011 to 2016. They were thought to be sexually dimorphic because what they thought was the male had a brown colour while the female had the characteristic iridescent blue. BUT - the true _P. sazimai_ male was found in 2016 and lo and behold - he was just as brilliantly blue as his babe.













Freshly molted P. sazimai



__ ThisMeansWAR
__ May 25, 2017
__ 2



						After three months hiding in his burrow this little guy emerged. 3" male, first blue coat.
					




Premolt is forever but the increase in size between molts is amazing:













P. sazimai molt



__ ThisMeansWAR
__ May 2, 2017
__ 7



						My 0.1 sazimai molted yesterday with a crazy increase in size. 2.3" to 2.9" ! She is getting her...
					




Sources:

2011: Bertani, R., Nagahama, R. H. & Fukushima, C. S. (2011). Revalidation of _Pterinopelma_ Pocock 1901 with description of a new species and the female of _Pterinopelma vitiosum_ (Keyserling 1891) 

2016: A new species of _Pterinopelma_ (Araneae: Theraphosidae) from the highlands of the state of Minas Gerais, Brazil and description of the male of _P. sazimai_
_
_



efmp1987 said:


> Disclaimer: Each spider is different.


Can attest. Both my male and female juvie prefers it very dry with the usual overflowing the dish. If I moisten the substrate too much they are on the walls for weeks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2 | Helpful 1 | Love 2


----------



## boina

ThisMeansWAR said:


> Can attest. Both my male and female juvie prefers it very dry with the usual overflowing the dish. If I moisten the substrate too much they are on the walls for weeks.


This is interesting. Actually my pair seems to prefer it pretty dry, too - I thought I was doing something wrong, but maybe they are not as moisture loving as people think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWilson1351

ThisMeansWAR said:


> Can attest. Both my male and female juvie prefers it very dry with the usual overflowing the dish. If I moisten the substrate too much they are on the walls for weeks.





boina said:


> This is interesting. Actually my pair seems to prefer it pretty dry, too - I thought I was doing something wrong, but maybe they are not as moisture loving as people think.


I can back this up further. My female tends to avoid the more wet areas. That's how I can tell the substrate has dried in fact. If she's near the water dish then the substrate has dried around it since the last overfill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22

boina said:


> This is interesting. Actually my pair seems to prefer it pretty dry, too - I thought I was doing something wrong, but maybe they are not as moisture loving as people think.


I usually overflow the water dish so that there are areas of dry and moist substrate available to the T, and it can hang out where it wants to. I've never noticed either of my sazimais hanging out on the wet sub.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

Interesting stuff. I read the same thing - that they wanted more moist conditions. People saying that they had to endure rain, plugging up their burrows and whatnot. But again, they are not super-stoked on damp conditions. I guess it appears that they just tolerate that stuff but prefer drier conditions. Frankly, both of the critter keepers with sazi's are bone dry except for the "moist corner" with a dish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightstalker47

Awesome species. The bright blue coloration will slowly fade as they approach the end of their molt cycle. It is most prevalent when they are recently molted.

This was my female before her last molt. Grouchy, and quite dull in comparison. She came out looking great though.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Nightshady

I just bought a pulchra sling, and they’re tossing in a sazimai as a freebie. Pretty stoked about it after reading up on them!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pax

any update on this one?
are they fast grower?
how large to they get? 6 inch max ?

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Vanessa

Pax said:


> any update on this one?
> are they fast grower?
> how large to they get? 6 inch max ?


@Tomoran did a rehouse and notes video on this species recently that might provide the information that you require.


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics

I've read they can get somewhat defensive when they put on size, tiny slings are pretty fast/prone to bolt. Keep with enough substrate to burrow if they want to, maybe half dampened but not soaked and a water dish as with any other species (assuming the spider is over 3/4 of an inch or so).


----------



## cold blood

Pax said:


> any update on this one?
> are they fast grower?
> how large to they get? 6 inch max ?


Geez, this info has already been provided within this very thread.


----------



## Pax

VanessaS said:


> @Tomoran did a rehouse and notes video on this species recently that might provide the information that you require.


 thanks bro planning to get one



cold blood said:


> Geez, this info has already been provided within this very thread.


sorry bro im new to the hobby,


----------



## nicodimus22

nicodimus22 said:


> I find my pair to be fairly skittish, but never defensive. Just easily startled, and fast for terrestrials.


Wow. Seeing this post made me chuckle. How things can change with time...

My P. sazimai are both highly defensive now. They threat pose their food, they threat pose me filling their water dish, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Boaz Solorio

I usually keep mine with relatively high humidity, towards the lower ends of my shelves. They're skittish as all hell, and they've molted maybe 3 or 4 times since I got them back in December of 2018, where they were 2i. This is one now, that bolted onto my hand after I tried to most the wall of the enclosure:


----------



## JMSpider

My sazimai always tends to be aggressive. Before the latest molt, she would give me a threat posture all the time but never run, similarily to P. murinus  Now, with a body length of over 5cm she also usually attacks everything that moves near her but now she plays it more defensive. She usually attacks, then takes a few steps back while being headed towards the 'opponent' and never gives a threat posture even if I want her to do it. Every sazimai is different


----------



## Zoopy

Thought I'd bump this thread, as it has some great info in it.

I picked up a sling of this species at an expo today, supposed to be a confirmed female. I saw an adult of the species and fell in love with the blue coloring. They warned me that they are quite skittish and lightning-fast, but usually not very defensive. She's currently still in a deli cup and I had to fix it up a bit after bringing her home, so I got to experience first-hand how fast they are. Rehousing is going to be fun times. This little thing teleports around the cup.   

Definitely very photosensitive too. The sun was shining in through my window when I unpacked her and every tiime the light hit the cup, she started zipping around. I tried a couple more times to confirm that it was a reaction to the light. I've got her in my bedside table at the moment and will find her a dark corner somewhere in the apartment once she's settled in a bit. She's currently hiding under her cork bark, so I can't take a photo of her and I don't want to bother her either, as she seemed very scared while I was rearranging the substrate in her home.

Quite excited for this one and will keep you all appraised of my own experiences and learnings with this species! Should be a nice complement to my A Geniculata.


----------



## Dementeddoll

Mine died in a bad molt  I was very bummed.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------

